# Well Pump Depth Question...



## thepawnshop (Oct 24, 2004)

I just had my first well dug and I have a question regarding the depth placement of the pump. Here are the specs:

560' Deep
10-12GPM
50' From Top of Well (Water Level)
Water was hit @ 480'

One installer wants to set the pump @ 540' using 1 1/4 pipe and a 1 1/2hp pump.

Another installer wants to set the pump @ 400' using 1" pipe and a 1 hp pump. He claims that what the other installer is quoting is overkill.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

thepawnshop said:


> I just had my first well dug and I have a question regarding the depth placement of the pump. Here are the specs:
> 
> 560' Deep
> 10-12GPM
> ...


It all depends on the experience of your well driller/installer. If your well can maintain at all times @400' then 400'.

The question I have for the 540' installer is, "What do you know that I should know?"

He's splashing at 80' deeper than the water table. He has a reason, find out what it is.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Pawn,
If the static height of the water table is at 50' and one guy wants to set the pump at 400' I'd say thats more than enough water, that should give you just about 500 gals. in reservoir and at 10 - 12 gals. / min. recovery you ought to be able to start a laundro - mat. Good well, by the way! I would agree with what you have to go down to 540 would be abit much. It would require a bigger pump, heavier wire to pump, much more labor to get it set up, and more costlier everytime you get struct by lightning. BTW my previous house had a 960 ' well producing 4 gals. / min., with pump set at 650', got zapped by lightning strikes 3 times in 7 yrs there.


----------



## thepawnshop (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks, guys. This is my first well and since it is in my personal home, I asked for "overkill", mainly because I have 2 women in the house.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Holy smokes! You guys really go deep! Basic stuff here is 11-12 ft., good water can go down to 200. My well in NC is 285' and hasn't failed in 32 yrs.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Holy smokes! You guys really go deep! Basic stuff here is 11-12 ft., good water can go down to 200. My well in NC is 285' and hasn't failed in 32 yrs.


Here in the mountains, 500-600 foot wells are common. Setting your pump "just low enough" in the water column to account for max usage (with the recovery rate considered) provides good service and an economical install. You can always lower the pump a smidge later on if you begin to run the pump dry when you're doing laundry at the same time as another high usage task. Setting near the bottom of the water column is never a good idea, as you'll run the water so low, the recovery might get very turbid (muddy).

The installer that wanted to set your pump near the bottom may have special knowledge of the local geology and the local aquafir. He may know that the static water level fluctuates hundreds of feet, which is not unheard of. I'd question this a little bit, just in case.


----------



## Dave-Raleigh (Jun 12, 2006)

Mine was drilled 365' deep. Didn't hit water till 300 ft. Water came up to 80 ft from the surface. Pump was set at 300 ft to allow for sediment, silt, etc.

I got silt out of that well for 20 years (sold the house).

Be sure you get a good 3 wire 220V pump. 2 wire ones are the cheaper variety.The rate of flow changes the deeper you have to put the pump. Check the specs before buying.

You can get lightening arrestors for the pumps. Also consider some kind of device (electronic or mechanical) so the first instant the pump runs dry it will shut it off. Pumping the well dry is a no-no because the water keeps the pump cool. A few minutes don't seem to hurt but I'd bet 30 minutes might fry it.


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

How deep your well needs to be really depends on soil/rock conditions, as well as depth to the water table. Also, multiple aquifers could exist in your area. Each aquifer can produce different flow rates. What drilling method will be used?


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

How deep your well needs to be really depends on soil/rock conditions, as well as depth to the water table. Also, multiple aquifers could exist in your area. Each aquifer can produce different flow rates. What drilling method will be used?


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

How deep your well needs to be really depends on soil/rock conditions, as well as depth to the water table. Also, multiple aquifers could exist in your area. Each aquifer can produce different flow rates. What drilling method will be used?


----------

